# Cross Stitching



## Skittles2u

Which category would cross stitch get the most replies. It's been a while since I've cross stitched and trying to find like minded people or forums. 

Is it sewing? or should it be with fiber? or just a craft? LOL


----------



## NickieL

I love to cross stitch 


Skittles2u said:


> Which category would cross stitch get the most replies. It's been a while since I've cross stitched and trying to find like minded people or forums.
> 
> Is it sewing? or should it be with fiber? or just a craft? LOL


----------



## vicki in NW OH

I love to cross stitch too. I'm working on a winter village scene.


----------



## Skittles2u

thanks for both replies Nickie and Vicki..... I came across a couple new designers, and while some of my tastes are the same, I'm liking these new designers, interesting that people seem to be using facebook for getting in touch.... there used to be several forums to choose from that were just about cross stitch.


----------



## Wendy

I love counted cross stitch. I am working on one now. I'll post pictures when it's done.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

I'm wondering in the arena of the cross-stitch myself. I'm been self learning on a project that I have been working more off than on about 10 yars. I have several gifted UFO cross stitch project that I have received from a friend. But what really caught my attention was a magazine by the name of "Just Cross-Stitch" the Sept./Oct. issue. Does anyone else get this magazine? A friend picked up for me at JoAnn's. 

Anyhow, I loved the look of the elegant scarecrow on the front cover and oh-so many beautiful autumn themed pieces including an Autumn Teapot that has me swooning. There is a farm scene that I would like to try my hand at too. It appeals to be the last of a 4 part series of Julia Lucas' Four Seasons Farm designs. Once the Holidays have passed I plan to look into trying to make one of these designs. I have lots of flosses as I do alot of crazy quilting and embroidery so I just need to get some Adia cloth and hoop.... as I look at these patterns they are saying linen cloth. I'll have to figure this out. I don't know if JoAnn's carries the linen. Well I got a couple of months to look into that I guess.

It's nice to find some new to explore with winter is getting ready to settle in for the season. 

Well I have several quilt-y projects that I need to finish with deadlines looming overhead.

RTH


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17681


It's not much right now as I've been short on time, but I'm working on this right now. I like big projects for home and little ones for work on breaks or between surgeries.


----------



## NickieL

Ok I just finished  
View attachment 17682


Just a simple little ornament for someone.


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17716


One I just did up yesterday while at work. Still have to secure it in the card, but you get the idea. I like doing cards as a quick take along project.


----------



## mrsgcpete

i do cross stitch occasionally, i like it as a take a long project. my taste can best be described as primitve, which I find lends itself to the mistake i am bound to make... i love to look at finished projects though... right now i find myself working on wool felt when i need an on the go project


----------



## viggie

Well, we managed to find it here, so you must have picked right.
My WIP is a big proverbs 31 wallhanging...thanks for the reminder to drag it out for the winter!


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17806


Another quick one done.


----------



## 3ravens

NickieL said:


> View attachment 17806
> 
> 
> Another quick one done.


Nickie, do you use Fraychek? The stitches are awfully close to the edge on that snowman.


----------



## NickieL

3ravens said:


> Nickie, do you use Fraychek? The stitches are awfully close to the edge on that snowman.



I did that on purpose I frayed it after I stitched. It's attached to a card and won't fray further.


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17848


A little ornament


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17880


Another card.


----------



## NickieL

View attachment 17912
penguin


----------



## viggie

Wow Nickie! Talk about productive


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Love the card idea Nickie!


----------



## NickieL

Thanks 

Here is a Santa I'm just finishing up.

View attachment 18016


----------



## viggie

Just wanted to check in since I finally finished my wall hanging  Gonna get it framed next time I have a coupon.


----------



## used2bcool13

Lynn

I love that wallhanging, where did you get the pattern? Could you share? Did it take a long time and was it hard?

Thanks
Alison


----------



## viggie

It's not difficult..I chose it for my first project of substance. And for it's size it worked up relatively quickly because it's so much white space. I used this pattern. And it framed up nicely


----------



## rivenoak

I started to cross-stitch a few years ago. I grew up with needlepoint & embroidery. I'll try to post some photos of my work later.

Counting the stitches frustrates me, but there are so many great designs that I stick with it.

The Attic is the shop closest to me & has newsletters with photos of phenomenal work: http://www.atticneedlework.com/newsletter.html


----------



## Wendy

Here's my latest. Luke wanted this to take to college with him. It was done on 18 count & about drove me crazy! I need to iron it & my dad is going to make a frame for it.

View attachment 30973


----------



## viggie

Making progress on my first project this winter: an Numbers 6:24 cross stitch.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Any one doing a cross-stitch resolution or challenge this year? I would be interested to know what you might be doing? 

I was thinking of making some ornaments for the end of the end and wondered if anyone would like to do some with me? I know there are some nice ones for free out there including one that is an advent calender. Like this one which is the 1st one:

http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/embr...advent-animal-1-katie-kitty/98157?SSAID=90589

But if you go here you can see all of the other free ones she has for this and her pay for patterns on Crafty.

http://www.craftsy.com/user/1333992/pattern-store?_ct=fqjjuhd-ijehu&_ctp=98157,1333992

RHT


----------

